# Yet Another Vip222 Problem



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, I made the jump and bought a new TV this weekend, KDL-46XBR4. NICE.....
Up to now I've been watching VIA component on an HD-CRT.

On my new TV, I hooked it up via the HDMI. Well, everything was fine for about 4 minutes when all of the sudden, the picture freezes. Sound is fine, picture froze. Could turn the channel, couldn't get into the menu, couldn't turn it off with remote. So, I rebooted it, and same thing about 5 minutes later, and again, and again, and again...... But everytime, I could hook up the component cables while the HDMI was froze and it was fine. So, I switch back to Component cables, and all is fine.

So, Dish, there is a problem with the HDMI on the vip222.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

yoyo1010 said:


> Well, I made the jump and bought a new TV this weekend, KDL-46XBR4. NICE.....
> Up to now I've been watching VIA component on an HD-CRT.
> 
> On my new TV, I hooked it up via the HDMI. Well, everything was fine for about 4 minutes when all of the sudden, the picture freezes. Sound is fine, picture froze. Could turn the channel, couldn't get into the menu, couldn't turn it off with remote. So, I rebooted it, and same thing about 5 minutes later, and again, and again, and again...... But everytime, I could hook up the component cables while the HDMI was froze and it was fine. So, I switch back to Component cables, and all is fine.
> ...


I had the same issues,with the 222, but in my case switching to component did not solve anything, still have the picture freeze with audio, couldn't change channels, turn receiver off or anything, just reboot which I seem to do at least once a day

Bob


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Seems like everyone at E* has their heads in the sand concerning this receiver.


----------

